# Serial Number code decipher



## roadscrape (Apr 22, 2008)

I would think knowing how to read the serial number code would be helpful for buyers/owners of older Bianchi bikes. 

I've searched the Bianchi forum posts (using several difference advanced search strings) for an explanation of how to read the Bianchi serial number code. 

No such post exists as far as I could find. A lot of chat about where to find the serial number on the frame, but now how to read decipher the code. 

Seems like I saw such info a couple of years ago on the Bianchi sponsored forum, but Bianchi has apparently removed it. 

Anyone know how to crack the Bianchi serial number code? 

Please share your knowledge and wisdom!

Roadscrape


----------



## rothenfield (Jul 13, 2009)

It may be blasphemy, but I bounce back and forth from this forum and "Bike Forum". I should have saved a link for you but shouldn't be hard to google. In the classic and vintage forums there are some folks who have been trying to break down and decode Bianchi serial #'s. Sounds like they are starting to get somewhere. If you have a specific # your trying to decode, you might try them out.


----------

